# Cookie dough is leaking???



## moxie (Feb 22, 2014)

I make Cookie dough. I have encountered a problem where my dough will begin to seep out the margarine when stored in a sealed plastic containers. Sometimes it does this and sometimes it does not.

I use a standard recipe. Sugar, flour, margarine a bit of shortening, baking soda and powder.

Once the dough is made I immediately put it into a clear food grade plastic container that is sealed tight and into the refrigerator. I have noticed that once its sealed the margarine begins to liquefy and seep out of the dough into the rim of the lid. The container is completely full of dough.

Do you think that the baking soda and or baking powder is making this reaction?

I tried using lecithin but I still have the same problem.

I am trying to get my cookie dough to be stable. Not to seep.

Here are the ingredient ratios:

2.5 cups flour

1.5 cups w.sugar

.5 cup b.sugar

1.5 stick margarine

1/4Th stick shortening

egg

1.5 teaspoon baking soda

1 teaspoon baking powder

vanilla

What can I use to make my dough stable?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

You are overcreaming the fats/sugar to the point of melting (breaking).

Could be the mixed bag of fats in your recipe.

Shortening has a low melting point...or your kitchen is too hot.

Try using a good butter.

It may or may not help...but one thing for sure...it will taste really good.

mimi


----------



## moxie (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Mimi,

I use soft butter that is cool and the shortening is cold. I just don't understand why some containers have this problem and while others don't. Should I try Lethicin?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Is this a tried and true recipe and just now misbehaving?
If so look to the ingredients as maybe one has changed formulary.
If it is new and you think it is great and have to fix it get ahold of a baker's ratio chart and compare amts.
IMO there are too many good recipes in the world to waste time and money chasing a bad one.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Were you able to figure out the cause of the cookie dough leakage?

Curious....

mimi


----------

